# KSK In Action



## JBS (Feb 16, 2009)

Excellent documentary footage, including CQB shooting drills, simulations and hand-to-hand close combat


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NcRVfoUMBYI"]YouTube - KSK - Kommando Spezialkraefte Dokumentation Teil 1 (1/2)[/ame]


----------



## GeneralL (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm a bit confused why germany argues about the export of G-36interK versions to Georgia


----------



## Echo300 (Apr 3, 2009)

(Disclaimer: I did not watch the video, so I could be very confused) What does Germany's exportation policies have to do with KSK CQB drills? Also, if I was to answer your question I would have to know a bit more about _why_ you're confused. :)


----------



## GeneralL (Apr 4, 2009)

Well, the german KSK uses the SF version of the G-36 ( G-36K ), so do other european countrys and so did some georgian SF's. I am just a bit angry that germany is now against the supplyiment of G-36's to Georgia. The reason: People there could have been killed by german weapons ....................... -.^


----------

